# Aftermarket headlight companies : hear our cries!



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm willing to bet there are a number of you that want projector style HID's withou paying the astronomical price the OEM xenon options are. 

I know there's a ton of MK6 halogen cars with VERY decent quality setups. Headlights take a while to make, but I know if we all make a buzz the vendors WILL see this. 

So here's the question : would you be willing to purchase a decent aftermarket projector style headlight for the beetle without a price tag that doesn't rape us?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

IN! I've been wanting them for a while but they are hella expensive


----------



## Rho42 (Feb 8, 2013)

drtechy said:


> IN! I've been wanting them for a while but they are *hella* expensive


I see what you did there...


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

drtechy said:


> IN! I've been wanting them for a while but they are hella expensive


+1

Sent from my iPad


----------



## MACRVAG (Oct 3, 2005)

+1 

Even here in Mexico are too expensive 950 usd


----------



## x-cube (Oct 16, 2006)

I am in


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

bumping this

Does anyone have a newbeetle.org account? I don't have an account there but I do browse from time to time. It'd be dope if someone could post a thread linking them to this. The more people in for this the better!


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Bump. Any input to help this happen would be awesome.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

GaryD87 said:


> So here's the question : would you be willing to purchase a decent aftermarket projector style headlight for the beetle without a price tag that doesn't rape us?












Learn to retrofit your own headlights or pay someone to do it and you'll get lights better than any OEM provides. :thumbup:

www.hidplanet.com


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VuickB6 said:


> Learn to retrofit your own headlights or pay someone to do it and you'll get lights better than any OEM provides. :thumbup:
> 
> www.hidplanet.com


I've been trying for close to a year to find someone who would do a retrofit for mine and nothing.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

VuickB6 said:


> Learn to retrofit your own headlights or pay someone to do it and you'll get lights better than any OEM provides. :thumbup:
> 
> www.hidplanet.com


Every shop I've gone to wants to charge $1,100 + for that job because it requires molding. I honestly don't want to pay that price for a set of headlights that aren't OEM. I look at the MK6 GLI's & GTI's and they have aftermarket variants that produce very good results. They're also a couple hundred bucks cheaper. Demand is what vendors need to see, and that's why I have created this thread.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

I had some cheap aftermarket HID's in my 2000 Beetle which looked actually pretty nice even with the stock projectors. I don't think that option will work on the 2012 Beetle's. I have the HID/LED option on my 2012 and they are awesome looking! Love the LED's as DRL's and when you turn on the HID's they are self leveling. Super Bright and look Awesome. Personally, I don't think you can get a retrofit to look as good as OEM.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

IndyTTom said:


> I had some cheap aftermarket HID's in my 2000 Beetle which looked actually pretty nice even with the stock projectors. I don't think that option will work on the 2012 Beetle's. I have the HID/LED option on my 2012 and they are awesome looking! Love the LED's as DRL's and when you turn on the HID's they are self leveling. Super Bright and look Awesome. Personally, I don't think you can get a retrofit to look as good as OEM.


I personally think the LED's look like those girly eye lashes. I can't stand em. I'm in talks with a friend willing to do MK5 projectors and shrouds for a more 'mini' Motorsport look.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GaryD87 said:


> I personally think the LED's look like those girly eye lashes. I can't stand em. I'm in talks with a friend willing to do MK5 projectors and shrouds for a more 'mini' Motorsport look.


I like the sound of that


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

drtechy said:


> I've been trying for close to a year to find someone who would do a retrofit for mine and nothing.


There is a section on the forum I just posted for people like you.

http://www.hidplanet.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?32-Retrofitting-Services-amp-Other-Vendors

Or look here:

http://www.theretrofitsource.com/recommended_retrofitters.php



GaryD87 said:


> Every shop I've gone to wants to charge $1,100 + for that job because it requires molding. I honestly don't want to pay that price for a set of headlights that aren't OEM. I look at the MK6 GLI's & GTI's and they have aftermarket variants that produce very good results. They're also a couple hundred bucks cheaper. Demand is what vendors need to see, and that's why I have created this thread.


There is no molding required, those shops you're talking to sound like they don't know what they're doing. Look at the links I posted above and find someone who will retrofit projectors in your headlights. You're still looking around the same price but you'll get OEM everything unless you choose parts that aren't, like Morimoto. They do have cheap parts available but their FX-R 3.0 projectors are better than a lot of OEM stuff. But you can go with all OEM and still get light that is worlds better than any aftermarket variant that you're looking at.

:thumbup:


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

VuickB6 said:


> There is a section on the forum I just posted for people like you.
> 
> http://www.hidplanet.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?32-Retrofitting-Services-amp-Other-Vendors
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this bud. But after a couple of months, I've stopped caring about retro fitting anymore. I'd also rather save up and get headlights at a cheaper cost from bec auto parts or something of that nature lol. Also, spending that amount is out of the question for me. I've got a friend with an MK6 halogen equipped car and his new plug and play parts are nothing short of amazing.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I've got a guy who's willing to do retrofit kits installed for $550, all you have to do is provide the headlight housings. If anyone is interested just hit me up.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Still getting a retrofit dobe on mine but a friend founs this link yesterday for some chinese ones: http://www.wplamps.com/Showprot.aspx?id=369


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Keep us updated on that retrofit tech! If it's dope I think I'll be going your route!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GaryD87 said:


> Keep us updated on that retrofit tech! If it's dope I think I'll be going your route!


Will do!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

drtechy said:


> I've been trying for close to a year to find someone who would do a retrofit for mine and nothing.


the glue is super resilient to heat, so it's not easy to open up the housings... many will cut the housing.

in due time, Depo will make replacement housings... which their glue is the easy to open stuff.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Test fitting of the projector has begun. You^^^ were right, they couldn't open the housing with heat, even after 3 heat cycles, so it had to be cut open, no big deal though. Here is a shot of the test fitting, remember none of the painting or anything has been done yet, this is simply the test fit.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Picked them up tonight, I'll post pics tomorrow after I finish putting them in, but I am real happy with them.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Here they are, all done, I'll be posting the installed pictures on my build thread. Very very happy with them. I compared them to the stock HID output last night with a friend and it's night and day difference. If you have the factory ones I highly recommend you get different lenses put in, it'll surprise you how big of a difference it is!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

drtechy said:


> ... I compared them to the stock HID output last night with a friend and it's night and day difference. If you have the factory ones I highly recommend you get different lenses put in, it'll surprise you how big of a difference it is!


... especially for the person driving in front of you, right?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

the beet said:


> ... especially for the person driving in front of you, right?


Nah they are aimed perfectly, no worries of blinding people, unlike putting an HID bulb in a halogen housing lol


----------



## ultrahuck (Aug 28, 2013)

*Installed Winpower lights today*

Bit the bullet, took the leap of faith and ordered the Winpower Bixenon/LED DRL headlight kit for our 2013 VW Turbo Convertible from www.wplamps.com. Will prob. have to aim the new lights but at first glance they look very nice and were a whole lot less than the OEM Hella kit at nearly $2000. These cost $625 total to Paypal for the pair, delivered (and VERY WELL PACKAGED) to us on the eastern US. Need to figure out how to post pics of these truly stunning lights and you will be able to see them.


----------



## x-cube (Oct 16, 2006)

Has anyone tried or know if any of the porsches's head lights fit our cars?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

x-cube said:


> Has anyone tried or know if any of the porsches's head lights fit our cars?


Impossible, completely different shape, size, and not to mention connection. You would have to do custom fenders, bumper, headlight mounting, and wiring.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Nah they are aimed perfectly, no worries of blinding people, unlike putting an HID bulb in a halogen housing lol


Glad to hear it. Whenever I see someone behind me with those blinding glaring headlamps, I feel like emptying my entire windshield washer fluid tank... They are nothing less than obnoxious.


----------

